# Quinze cidades excedem limite de poluição



## Gerofil (13 Jul 2007 às 22:47)

Quinze cidades portuguesas excedem o limite de poluição permitido, segundo um "ranking" apresentado pelo jornal Expresso esta sexta-feira, que aponta Lisboa, Guimarães, Paredes e Espinho como as zonas urbanas mais poluídas. 
Com base em dados da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA), o semanário indica que em 2005 a capital teve 183 dias durante os quais se verificou um excesso de concentração de partículas no ar, ultrapassando largamente os 35 dias admitidos e a poluição registada em Madrid no ano passado. 
Apesar de Lisboa liderar o "ranking", o Norte de Portugal reúne o maior número de cidades que ultrapassam os limites legais de concentração de partículas no ar, com Guimarães, Paredes e Espinho a apresentar mais de 125 dias de poluição excessiva. 
Entre as restantes cidades que ultrapassam os limites de poluição encontram-se o Porto, Coimbra, Braga, Maia, Cascais, Portimão, Setúbal, Aveiro, Almada e Faro. 
Esta contagem, realizada em 44 cidades, apenas reflecte os locais onde estão instalados posto de medição e, como tal, um mero assador de castanhas localizado junto a um instrumento de avaliação de qualidade do ar pode disparar os níveis de poluição, alerta o Expresso. 
Além dos carros e fábricas, a poluição do ar é acentuada por fenómenos como elevadas temperaturas, incêndios ou até por episódios de transporte de partículas a partir do Norte de África. Segundo a chefe da Divisão de Ar e Ruído da APA, Dília Jardim, citada pelo jornal, os excessos de poluição «ameaçam a saúde pública por estarem associadas ao transporte de metais pesados tóxicos que provocam problemas respiratórios».

PortugalDiário


----------



## Fil (14 Jul 2007 às 01:38)

Paredes em 3º?! Paredes não é aquela cidade de cerca de 10000 hab. ao lado da A4? Devem ter por lá uma fábrica muito poluidora...


----------

